# New Pics of Griff



## Griffsdad (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi ,

I`m Kates Husband. I`ve joined so that we can post some pics (Kate cant use my camera !) and I cant use this site ! To-gether we may have success !! Heres Griff to-day in one of of his quiet moments. He has been a real terror all day. (But we love it , lol)

Bill.


----------



## Griffsdad (Oct 29, 2011)

Sorry still cannot get these pics to upload..will keep trying


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

:welcome: Bill! Looking forward to seeing the pics. Cmon, you can do it! lol


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

hi bill i cant do them either!!  i put my pics on the facebook page instead!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Bill, have you tried photobucket?
If you click on "Cockapoo Pictures" in the box "Forums" on the left, you will find a thread "Sticky - how to post photos using photobucket" which is a step by step guide. Good luck, shout if you need more help - I so want to see thes piccies of Griff


----------



## katycat (Sep 30, 2011)

*Pics*

Managed to upload these two taken today


----------



## Rustler (Sep 22, 2011)

Glad I'm not the only one who struggles with technology, I'm still trying to work out how to load a Pita pata.
Griff looks gorgeous, how have the first couple of weeks gone? We are due to collect our puppy tomorrow so any top tips welcome.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

katycat said:


> Managed to upload these two taken today


well done Kate .. griff is lovely .. thanks for sharing xxx



Rustler said:


> Glad I'm not the only one who struggles with technology, I'm still trying to work out how to load a Pita pata.
> Griff looks gorgeous, how have the first couple of weeks gone? We are due to collect our puppy tomorrow so any top tips welcome.


Tomorrow is your puppy day  yippy ... have a great day xxx


----------



## katycat (Sep 30, 2011)

The last two weeks have flown in. Griff has been great, he has his moments as all puppies do.Nibbling and chewing , but a pigs ear is an absolute god send. He spend ages with it and when he nibbles or chews I just distract him with it. But he is sitting and lying down on command. He sleeps during the night and eating great. He asked to go out now and we have only had a couple of accidents. I found taking him out every half hour worked and within a day he got the idea. WE dont have a cage for Griff as its only me and hubby in the house so he just tends to follow us around and as I don't work he has not been on his own yet. Will cross that bridge when we come to it lol. Never had a puppy that has learned so quick before. Lots of patience and lots of time for him and he seems to be thriving, worth all the hard work.  You will be really excited as I was , I do hope you enjoy your puppy as much as we are. They are such lovely dogs.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Griff is so cute! I love his nose :0


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Griff is gorgeous  Really lovely colour, love the patch!  x



Rustler said:


> Glad I'm not the only one who struggles with technology, I'm still trying to work out how to load a Pita pata.
> Griff looks gorgeous, how have the first couple of weeks gone? We are due to collect our puppy tomorrow so any top tips welcome.


Hey Rustler,
Just thought i'd help out, click on someone pitapata to take you to the site & make the one that you want... Then when you've done & you've created it, copy the UBB code (not the HTML one) & paste it into your signature & save  Should work, I had a bit of trouble at first, good luck!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Loving the eye patch Griff...what a cutie


----------



## katycat (Sep 30, 2011)

I know Ali his nose is so cute, the pink though is slowly but surely disappearing , but I actually quite like it


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

He is stunning,just love him and that little pink nose is adorable!! xxx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Griff is a cutie!


----------



## Izzy (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi Rustler if you go on site discussion there is a really easy step by step guide to pita pata submitted by Kendle.


----------



## katycat (Sep 30, 2011)

Love this pic, he had been playing and was all ruffled up lol


----------



## katycat (Sep 30, 2011)

Meant to add Happy Christmas to everyone and all our lovely cockapoos. x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

He looks so much like Biscuit now. My husband plays a game with him where he ruffles all his hair forward and he keeps shaking himself out - he loves it! I bet Griff feels really soft and fluffy now. Who are his Jandaz parents? Biscuit's Mum came from there and she had a chocolate toy poodle mum called Bessie and an American Cocker dad called Duffy.


----------



## Casey11 (Dec 16, 2011)

He is so gorgeous!!! Have a lovely Xmas with your cockapoo!


----------



## katycat (Sep 30, 2011)

He is getting more like your Biscuit. His Dad is Paulo miniature poodle, and his Mum is Cassie show cocker spaniel. Griff just loves getting his coat ruffled about and yes he very soft and cuddly at the moment except when he has been out his walks lol. He is growing so quickly and has survived a week of us decorating the living room and dining room with only a tiny splash of paint on him lol.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Love the Griff update ... really cute ... oh cockapoo pics always make me smile ... Have a great Christmas with your lovely puppy xxx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

so cute  His nose is AWESOME


----------



## Freddies Mum (Nov 20, 2010)

What a little sweetheart he is!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Biscuit is growing slowly in height. I keep looking at his legs and waiting for them to grow as at times he looks like he is a bunny hopping! He is approx 14" long in the body but barely 9-10" tall! He is 16 weeks on Saturday and they are supposed to have reached approx 60% of their adult height, so maybe he will eventually be 14" tall! Maybe the bonus of a slow grower is that we have a cute puppy for longer!


----------



## katycat (Sep 30, 2011)

This is the other pics that were supposed to be uploaded earlier. He is getting big !!


----------



## Casey11 (Dec 16, 2011)

He is adorable awwwww :-D


----------

